

Garbage Collection Tuning in the SUN JVM - yarapavan
http://mediacast.sun.com/users/Ludovic/media/GCTuningPresentationFISL10.pdf

======
yarapavan
You would really like a GC that has * Low GC overhead, * Low GC pause times,
and * Good space efficiency

Unfortunately, you'll have to pick two (any two!)

